# WD40-WHAT DO YOU USE IT FOR?



## SparkyWood (Feb 2, 2014)

I didn't read it yet (didn't cheat), but I think the main ingredient is fish oil? I heard you can put it on fish lures or something???


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Well done Sparky.


----------



## chem (Jan 2, 2014)

From the WD-40 website:

What a Fish story!

Myth: WD-40 contains fish oil.
Fact:
Consumers have told us over the years that they have caught some of the biggest fish ever after protecting their fish hooks and lures with WD-40. We believe this legend came from folks assuming that the product must contain fish oil since it appears to attract fish. Sorry Charlie®, it just ain't so.

It seems the material is mostly aliphatic hydrocarbons based on the MSDS sheet (aliphatic hydrocarbons are those without double bonds and are unlike many fish oils which tend to be double bond containing or unsaturated). You can also get some information from a Wired article: http://www.wired.com/science/discoveries/magazine/17-05/st_whatsinside

I would also take some of these proposed uses with a grain of salt…


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

That may well be correct Chem but what do you use it for?


----------



## chem (Jan 2, 2014)

Grumpy I use it for squeaky door hinges. Not a very original use nor a woodworking use. Actually I don't love the smell. Reminds be of work too much.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Good one Chem. It works wonders on door squeaks.


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

Makes a great, but dangerous, flamethrower.


----------



## BoardSMITH (Mar 15, 2012)

Used it to kill bugs in VietNam. Put the red tube in, start the spray and add a lighter. Instant inferno for the large bugs. Actually looked more like a minature flame thrower.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

in the boatyard
would spray it in our tool grips
after short summer rains
if we got caught inside working
to displace the water

easier than wiping one by one


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

It's good for the power hedge cutter blades
Also use it to protect padlocks that tend to rust


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

some people use it for wood finish like a danish oil


----------



## MichaelA (Jun 29, 2010)

Well Grumpy, you got me to thinking after reading your uses. I have this favorite carving shirt from Texas and after spilling red wine on it awhile back. I figured what the hell! I gave it a shot of WD-40 and bam it started to come out . I figure one more shot and it will be gone! Smells kind of automotive but one good wash will take of that. Big Thank you Grumpy!!!!!!!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Good one Michael. Must try it one day!.


----------



## lab7654 (Mar 31, 2012)

Anti-seize, lubricant, and flamethrower for wasps are my top uses. Also used it on my ATV's recoil once to displace a bunch of water that got in there from having the plug loose. The starter bendix was rusted up and wouldn't move, so I replaced it and got rid of the problem water.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

My grand daughters (twins) would find a Sharpie marker and color their legs. They had to wear long pants forever. They were to be in a wedding as flower girls and had just colored their legs. We used WD40 and a clean rag to take the marker off their legs so they could wear dresses. Cleaned them up and gave them a bath. They looked like new.


----------



## mandatory66 (Jul 26, 2012)

Used it to star a diesel backhoe on a cold winter mourning. Got it going.


----------



## WhoMe (Jul 9, 2009)

I use it for everything I used WD-39 for. but the list above has a bunch of new uses. ...


----------



## dpwalker (Aug 25, 2010)

I use it to remove paint from my hands. Also have used it to remove bubble gum from the bottom of a shoe.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

The uses seem endless although I'm not sure about contact with the skin too often.


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen (Sep 16, 2013)

Its good for dissolving the kind of oils and grease used on ball bearings and transmission chains (also on mc´s) that tend to go gooey with time. Just remeber to re-grease/oil as WD-40 does not realy make a good oil- its way too thin.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I do not use WD40. 
In my opinion and for my use , this is not a good product.
There are other products that I much prefer


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

light parts cleaner 
coolant for milling aluminum


----------



## Gilgaron (Jan 22, 2014)

I use it as a honing oil on my wet/dry sandpaper, works great!


----------



## intelligen (Dec 28, 2009)

Last summer I needed to keep the squirrels out of our bird feeder, which is one of those ones mounted on a post that you stake into the ground. The squirrels were climbing up the post to the bird feeder. When I stumbled across a recommendation to spray the post down with WD-40, I was worried that I might poison the squirrels (or worse, produce mutant squirrels), and instead used some vegetable oil to slick down the bird feeder's post.

A few months ago I used an entire large can of WD-40 to coat my wife's '66 Dodge Dart before putting it in storage for the winter. Given that the name stands for "water displacement, 40th attempt" and the story I've read mentioned that its original intended use was for preventing rust on rockets and missiles, I figured this was a good use for it, although I've read since that there are better products for temporarily inhibiting rust. And I'm still not sure I'd spray it on a car with a nice paint job.

Since then, I've finally started using some other magic-in-a-can products. PB Blaster is my new favorite-it freed up a rusty trailer hitch coupler, rusty lug nuts, and a frozen-up trailer jack. The only downsides are that it has a really potent oily odor and the orange liquid gets on everything if you're not careful.


----------



## JohnEinNJ (Dec 22, 2011)

just fyi, no fish oil in WD-40. See http://www.wd40company.com/files/pdf/msds-wd494716385.pdf


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Rob, I wonder if it will work on deterring possums and flying fox (fruit bats)?. LOL


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

When I do mechanical work on my vehicles I spray WD40 on a rag to wipe my tools down. Takes off the grease and gives the tools a protective coating as well. Also takes the grease off my hands.

Also used it to take tar off our feet from the beach when we lived in Fla.

My father-in-law used to spray it on his knees and elbows, he SWEARS it helped ease the pain in his joints.


----------



## intelligen (Dec 28, 2009)

Grumpy, I guess if the 'possums are climbing or bats are roosting on smooth metal surfaces, slicking them down might help! It's funny watching the squirrels try to climb the bird feeder when the post is all lubed up, but I have to slick it down again every once in a while.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Nice one Joe. Like the say with Castrol oil, 'Oil just ain't oils Sol'
Rob, sounds like good entertainment to have with a beer


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

Aftershave. 
It also works better in your hair than Dippity Doo.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Spray a good coat on a snow shovel, let dry and snow won't stick to it. repeat when ever you get the itch.


----------



## perwilinder (Feb 3, 2014)

My daughter once drew all over my favorite cap with crayon so I pulled out my "How to clean practically anything" book and looked up crayon/markers in fabric. There it was, WD-40. Worked like a charm too with a little elbow grease from a clean brush. (Hat smelled a little funny for a few days though)


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Supposed to be able to clean clogged paint can nozzles if you soak them in it. I mostly use it to wipe down sockets and wrenches after use. PB Blaster is a much better penetrant.


----------



## RandyinFlorida (Sep 27, 2012)

When I put my Grizzly Bandsaw together this past weekend, the detailed instructions said to use WD40 to remove the anti corrosion "gunk" on the machined surfaces. Worked great; practically melted it away! Used a piece of 00 steal wool for the stubborn spots.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

*After shave!!!!*








.
Good one Cutworm.


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

I do use it to clean my saw and jointer tops. Use it with 00 steel wool for surface rust.


----------



## MarkTheFiddler (May 29, 2012)

Looks like I'm covered. I always used it to clean up metal and IF I was out of penetrating oil, I'd reach for the wd40 to help with seized bolts. It also keeps my Bald head shiny.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Good one Mark. Keep that shine going.


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

I use it to clean my blades and my tools on the shop.


----------



## rayman54 (Feb 26, 2014)

I will agree WD-40 is not a bad product for a cleaning agent bit i will dissagree that it is a great lubricant, it only lubricates while it is wet, it does evaporate and your steel will rust, i have seen it many times.
I work in a machine maintenance dept and have found others that are much better at lubricating in the long haul. Kroil, CRC and PB Blaster are my goto products for a great penetrant and for lubrication.
The Kroil is a very good gun cleaner AND gun lube besides keeping the rust off an expensive gun or tool.
All i am saying is look a bit further and you will find better products.

JMHO


----------



## talle (Nov 4, 2013)

Not sure how many of you are fishermen, but…..WD40 actually works really well for fishing!! No kidding, I did not believe it until my father showed me years ago. Not sure why. Maybe not all species, but definitely on trout. I also use it to clean tools, but just like rayman54 says it evaporates and is not the best for lubrication. I always use CRC for all my cast iron stuff.


----------



## BigDutch (Mar 3, 2014)

Mainly use it to loosen up the pulleys of 150 year old sash windows in the mansion I am restoring. (Most of the time I'm the only carpenter on the job) 188 windows in the house that I have to change in 26 flats.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

I find it good for the garden hedge cutters. I agree with Rayman54 about using it as a rust inhibitor, not worth the effort.


----------

